# Chorus 2015 cranks with Athena everything else?



## ihs0y. (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've searched the forums for anything that hints the above, didn't _exactly_ find anything.. But anyhow, I was wondering.

I currently have the Athena 11s group (Idk which year, with the UT crank if that helps) and I'm thinking of upgrading to the 2015 Chorus cranks.

And contradictory to most opinions, I actually have quite a liking for the 4-arm design (I know, shoot me ). I actually (sort of) regretted getting my Athena because a month later the Ultegra 6800 came out. But after getting compliments on owning a set of Campy, I'll tell you I'm actually a proud owner now!

Anyhow, I found this compatibility chart (Glory Cycles Product Reviews: Campagnolo 2015 Mechanical Group Compatibility)

I'm not sure how accurate it is (or what MY2014 is) because there aren't any kind of references but that's why I'm here. 

What do you guys think? Will the 2015 Chorus cranks go fine with my Athena group? I doubt it'll be any kind of trouble but just to be sure


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the real upgrade would be Chorus shifters so you you get the multi shift capability. I am very much a campy fan so I admit to being biased but I would prefer athena over dura ace much less ultegra.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Cranks are always compatible, across the board. So yeah, you are fine with that combo. The only incompatibility that I'm aware of is for ShimaNO triples, for which, you absolutely need to use Shimano chain rings if you use a Shimano triple FD for reasons I won't get into here. Beyond that, obviously, it's always optimal to use parts made for the same speed drivetrain which is a non-issue in your example.



ihs0y. said:


> And contradictory to most opinions,* I actually have quite a liking for the 4-arm design (I know, shoot me *). I actually (sort of) regretted getting my Athena because a month later the Ultegra 6800 came out. But after getting compliments on owning a set of Campy, I'll tell you I'm actually a proud owner now!



Disgusting, you shouldn't encourage Campy to make ugly cranks.
Your penance is to ship your old Athena crank to me, and all will be forgiven.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an Athena UT crank as well. Just swapped it out because the teeth were starting to look a little pointy. I think that there was little if any difference at all to the Chorus crank. You can buy the 2015 one and it will work, but I don't regard it as much of an upgrade unless the Athena is worn out.

The 2015 shifters and derailleurs OTOH look interesting.


----------

